# Memory error at start-up



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll try to keep it as simple as possible however, by the time I'm done I feel certain some might ask "if this is simple, what does he consider complicated?"
Start-up.... RAM clicks away top left corner until it reaches 196,608 (192M)
5 seconds or so up pops...

0 C000000 01 201-Memory Error

164-Memory Size Error

5 seconds or so...beep!...beep! (actually beeps twice)

bottom left corner...

F1:Boot

I hit F1 and Bob's your Uncle, there's the desktop.

So what's with the memory error?
I recently added an additional 128M RAM, I have three slots. There were (are) two 32M chips installed. When I installed the 128 in the third slot, it wasn't recognized. Only the original 64.
If I place a 32 in the first slot, followed by the 128 then the other 32, the puter sees it as 160 and does not see the other 32. When I leave the 128 in the first slot folowed by the two 32's it totals 192 but I get the memory error.

Geez..that even sounds complicated to me and I'm the one that did it.

a-32.......... a-32..............a-128
b-32.......... b-128.............b-32
c-128........ .c-32...............c-32
total 64......total 160....... total 192 (196,608)

That's better!

Might the problem be as simple as the manufacturer of the 128 is not the same as the 32's?
Told you way up there, it probably wouldn't be simple.
Appreciate any help.
Have a great day!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Simple is a simple does... Now where did I hear that. 

What MOBO do you have and have you checked whether it will support the uneven configurtion you have?

Some want only matching sticks, some want matching sticks in certain slots and some (older mostly) want a dimm in a certain slot and simm in the main slots.

One other thing is the MOBO's ability to handle the Mhz (speed) of the dimm.

The fact that you have 32 MB'ers is an indication that you're mixing pretty old and new RAM.

Now that's not simple, right?

Give us some specs please, maybe a trip to the MOBO manufacturer site is in order.


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Okey-Dokey!
What MOBO do I have?...What's a MOBO?
Whether or not the dimm or simm are in this slot or that slot...your guess is as good as mine.
What's a dimm not to mention a simm?
Surprisingly, I happen to know what Mhz means and wouldn't you know it? You explained that one.
Ask me something about designing web-sites, or programming in Java or JavaScript, designing start-up logos for any system, creating games for these infernal machines and you found your man. I've taken the guts out of 6 of these machines and re-built them and they all work except for this memory problem. Just lucky in the past I guess.
Here's what I know about this beast.
Older (not too old) Compaq, Pentium ll MMX, 6G HD (main) 2G hd for back-up files and doodling on. Three slots as explained for RAM total 192M, obviously..3 1/2 floppy, 44X max CD, 12X-10X-32X burner. I'm certain you need more than this, please ask for specifics, keeping in mind my lack of knowledge regarding abreviations. As far as I'm concerned a MOBO could just as easily be "Many Old Big Oranges" as some puter term. Where I might find the information via navigation would also help.
Seriously, I appreciate the help. Just couldn't resist having some fun with this.
Have a great day!


----------



## Whitewolf (Feb 23, 2002)

The problem is most likely the mixing and matching of off numbered ram strips. To help fill in the holes a MOBO is your motherboard and as far as simms and dimms go, see the definition below.
DIMM
Short for dual in-line memory module, a small circuit board that holds memory chips. A single in-line memory module (SIMM) has a 32-bit path to the memory chips whereas a DIMM has 64-bit path. Because the Pentium processor requires a 64-bit path to memory, you need to install SIMMs two at a time. With DIMMs, you can install memory one DIMM at a time. (as quoted from the webopedia website)  

Add to that simms have memory chips on one side of the strip dimms have chips on both sides.

The best bet would be to trash the two 32 MB's and buy another 128MB strip. Or 2 if you just wanna fill up your banks. Since you're into java scripting and programming I'll leave the math up to you.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tantap _
> *Okey-Dokey!
> What MOBO do I have?...What's a MOBO?
> Whether or not the dimm or simm are in this slot or that slot...your guess is as good as mine.
> ...


I'm really sorry. It was late and I was trying a little bit to be cute and quick. The basic premise of getting info from you was right but I jumped the learning curve. Again, sorry. Lashes, lashes!

The good news, whitewolf has posted a good reply to bail my a$$ out.


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Griffinpc,
Hey guy...thanks. Didn't mean in any way to put you down! As you can see by my original response, I was having fun. No one likes (especially men so I've heard) to admit they don't know something. I'm proud but not that proud. I could have pretended I understood what you were going on about and guess what, I'd still have the memory error. Obviously I know what the motherboard is just have never come across the abreviation MOBO. Now in the future (being a typical male) I'll probably flash MOBO around all over the place and quit assuming it means 'many old big oranges'.
Thanks again,
Have a great day!


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Whitewolf,
Thanks! Understood everything! If you read my post to 'Griffinpc', no more need be said. I assumed that my problem was miss-matching them. Just wanted to get an expert opinion before making a trip to Future Shop. For a mere $80, I'll pick up two more 128's from the same manufacturer and no more memory error.
Thanks for the help. I thought only HTML and JavaScript had some weird abreviations. Live and learn I guess!
Thanks again,
Have a great day!


----------

